# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Palladium gif van de tandarts

## Cremers5

Palladium, een sluipmoordenaar.
Palladium is een metaallegering die door de tandartsen wordt gebruikt in kronen, kroonstiften en bruggen. Het is vergelijkbaar met het beruchte amalgaam(kwik) in de vullingen van tanden en kiezen. Palladium tast de stofwisseling aan en hierdoor ontstaan veel onverklaarbare lichamelijke problemen. Palladium wordt nog steeds door Nederlandse tandartsen gebruikt. Vooral als Palladium in het bovengebit is gebruikt in kronen en kroonstiften en er daarna een zenuwbehandeling door die kronen heeft plaatsgevonden bestaat de kans op metaalallergie- en vergiftiging!
*Kijk op internet Palladium tandarts*--------
Verkoudheidsklachten door de tandarts

----------


## Wendy

Bedankt voor deze waarschuwing!

----------


## Flogiston

Heb je een betrouwbare bron voor deze bewering?

----------

